# Free Cook's Illustrated FINALLY Released



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have turned on my Whispernet and checked several times today.... but so far it says I have no new downloads available.  I thought that our free pre-ordered The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library was supposed to be delivered today.  I don't always have a good Whispernet connection in our area so I thought I would see if anyone else had received theirs.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, I haven't gotten mine either nor have I gotten the Frommer's City Set which was supposed to be free according to the email and ship the same day.  It is priced at $39 in the store, but customer service assured me I'd not be charged for it based on the email.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Nope, I haven't gotten mine either nor have I gotten the Frommer's City Set which was supposed to be free according to the email and ship the same day. It is priced at $39 in the store, but customer service assured me I'd not be charged for it based on the email.


Have you tried to download from the Manage Your Kindle page?

www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I have turned on my Whispernet and checked several times today.... but so far it says I have no new downloads available. I thought that our free pre-ordered The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library was supposed to be delivered today. I don't always have a good Whispernet connection in our area so I thought I would see if anyone else had received theirs.


Looks like release date for both of these titles has been pushed back.
City Guide - March 5
Cooks - I think I read Mar 26


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Have you tried to download from the Manage Your Kindle page?
> 
> www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle


I did, Jeff...... thanks! Looks like they may have changed the date on us.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I completely forgot about it! Oh well...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow I forgot about ordering that book too. I just got it cuz it was free


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I know that the cookbook was promised for Feb. 25, but I haven't recieved mine yet either.  wondering whether they're sending them all on the same day or spacing them out as they did with the new software.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

When I went to the Manage Your Kindle Page, I see that they have, indeed changed the shipping date to March 26.  Some nerve!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I see I'm not the only one who was disappointed that I didn't get my new download today. I love my Cooks Illustrated cookbooks (and magazines), and I'm very interested to see how they "translate" on my Kindle. Although I'm not sure if my Kindle will ever replace my dead-tree cookbooks. Does anyone here regularly use kindle cookbooks?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got an email from Amazon saying it "shipped"...waiting on downlaod now...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just checked - no email from Amazon, but on manage my account it has changed to say "processing order" in the open order section (expect it will be moved over to pending shortly).  I have lousy WN coverage so it will probably take forever to download.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I can't connect to Wn eight now so who knows what's up. Maybe my "ship" email was a mistake...should go check Amazon. And double check that its not being sent to harm's K.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got mine shortly after I got the email.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No email, no cookbook but then...I'm always way late compared to everybody else.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I got the email and have the book.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I got both the email and the book a few hours ago.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I got the email, but have downloaded it yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're in a shaky whispernet area, I recommend transferring it from your computer. It's a very large file. 

I don't think I was expecting such a large cookbook...There are over 24,000 locations! Just flipping though the index there are tons of recipes that look really yummy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If you're in a shaky whispernet area, I recommend transferring it from your computer. It's a very large file.


This may be the impetus I need to finally try this. I don't why I have been afraid I won't be able to figure it out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The hardest part is remembering where you saved the file. Then just drag & drop or cut & paste into the documents folder.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I got my cookbook today...it's a goodie!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have it now.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Got mine too


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh I can't wait. Mine still says pre order, but then I only heard about it a while ago and just ordered it. So maybe they send it out in batches.


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

got the email and it downloaded.  I started looking thru it, am very excited.  In the first couple pages it said this a special version of this cookbok just for the Kindle.  Not sure exactly what that means, but it was free and I do love cookbooks!  My 2 favs combined into book.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

my email came today and downloaded.  I haven't had time to check it out yet though.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Received mine, too


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter has decided she's using the cookbook for dinner tomorrow night.

I think she's planning Baked Ziti with Meatballs


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Make sure she puts the Kindle in a baggie so she doesn't splash sauce on it!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine is listed in archived items but when I tried to open it it seemed to hang up and now it is greyed out and I can't access it.

ETA: I told the Kindle to sync and now the cookbook is listed on my menu and not in archived...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You might want to give it at least 5-10 minutes to transfer..It's REALLY big compared to most other Kindle books. 

Just let it sit for a bit.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it sometime today while I was at work.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my email.  Haven't turned on my K to receive it yet.
deb


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Received both this afternoon!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I got the e-mail but have not downloaded it yet. Thanks for the info that it is rather large - looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Two weeks early and it looks wonderful!!  I read the intro and was then worried because it went to 
"Appetizers".... but I then figured out there is a TOC and I think this is going to be excellent!!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

no email & no book.

manage my kindle page still states  open pre-ordered item.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Even though I hadn't gotten my email before I left work (and the order still showed as "processing" on Manage My Kindle page), I went ahead and turned on WN for my drive home since I had other stuff to download (can't d/l at work 'cause the signal doesn't get through the building).  Sure enough, by the time I got home, the email had come and the book downloaded.   So they may be doing some kind of incremental roll-out based on when it was ordered, as I did order it back in Feb. just before it was supposed to come out, but I was late to the party from when it was first announced.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got the email about 15 Min ago so I went and checked and instead of downloading to my Kindle I found it in my archive.  That seems a little weird doesn't it?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine arrived this afternoon (a CA delivery)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I turned on Whispernet tonight and got it.  It took several minutes to download, and I have pretty good Whisernet.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Got it as well. It did take a few min's to download.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is in my Amazon acct as pending delivery and I just turned the WN on, so hopefully it will be here in a few minutes.

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I preordered the free Cook's Illustrated How to Cook Cookbook back in early February with a pending release date of 2/24. It finally downloaded last night...I was wondering if they'd ever release it. It's still a free download if anyone wants it:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooks-Illustrated-Cook-Library-step/dp/B001RF3U9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236781062&sr=1-1

Looks to be fairly well organized, although they should have added a third layer to the Table of Contents. The TOC breaks down into different sections like "How to Cook Appetizers", "How to Cook Soups", etc. Then each has a subsection like "Meat Soup", "Chicken Soup", etc. But after that there's no individual pinpointing of all the great recipes within the book...you have to page through the subsection, which gives a great overview, followed by numerous individual recipes and illustrations sketched in the normal "Cook's Illustrated style". So every section is a complete surprise.

I'm a CI fan and am looking forward to delving into the contents when I have more time, as the book is over 25,000 locations long and takes up a whopping 9 MB of space on the Kindle!!!

FYI...this DOES take much longer than 60 seconds to download (even in 3G), so just be patient.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got this message---

Your Kindle Edition order has been placed.
Thank you for your purchase. This book will be auto-delivered wirelessly to your Kindle on March 26, 2009.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Go to location 22835 and you'll find an index of recipes (it starts with appetizers) which is linked to the actual recipe itself. If you go to the recipe, when you are done, just click back and it will bring you back to the index from whence you left.

L


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I was really impressed browsing the book last night.  I can't believe they're giving this away for free.  I am a fan of their show and love the approach to establishing the best techniques for their recipes.  I also really like that the book is specifically written for the Kindle.  I expect to get a lot of use out of this cookbook.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I noticed that it still says "pre-order" on the order page.  Maybe they are releasing this book in installments because of the size.  Not sure...but it's worth the wait (especially since it's FREE)!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> I was really impressed browsing the book last night. I can't believe they're giving this away for free. I am a fan of their show and love the approach to establishing the best techniques for their recipes. I also really like that the book is specifically written for the Kindle. I expect to get a lot of use out of this cookbook.


I know. It does look like a great book and a great deal. My husband has already downloaded it to his iPhone, too.

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

OH goodness!  Thanks so much, Leslie!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> OH goodness! Thanks so much, Leslie!!!


My pleasure! Memorize that number -- or even easier, bookmark it.

Note: I am going to merge this thread with the other one on the same topic.

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny, I did a search on Cook's Illustrated before starting the post and nothing came up.  Sorry for the mess!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Go to location 22835 and you'll find an index of recipes (it starts with appetizers) which is linked to the actual recipe itself. If you go to the recipe, when you are done, just click back and it will bring you back to the index from whence you left.
> 
> L


Thanks. Leslie--this will be hugely helpful!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Thanks. Leslie--this will be hugely helpful!


My pleasure! Coming up with helpful hints is helping me keep my mind off the fact that my Hugh avatar has suddenly disappeared! LOL.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, it's not just me? I can't see a lot of the images on KB here from work this morning, but that happens a lot at work so I thought it was just me...

(And thanks for the hint! )


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My pleasure! Coming up with helpful hints is helping me keep my mind off the fact that my Hugh avatar has suddenly disappeared! LOL.
> 
> L


I can see Hugh, Leslie. (The pic with him peeking out from under his bangs, correct?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I preordered the free Cook's Illustrated How to Cook Cookbook back in early February with a pending release date of 2/24. It finally downloaded last night...I was wondering if they'd ever release it. It's still a free download if anyone wants it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooks-Illustrated-Cook-Library-step/dp/B001RF3U9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236781062&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


If you go the the Table of Contents, at the end is the Index. All of the receipes are listed there, with clickable links to take you to the recipe. My daughter and I enjoyed paging through it last night. There are TONS of recipes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh, it's not just me? I can't see a lot of the images on KB here from work this morning, but that happens a lot at work so I thought it was just me...
> 
> (And thanks for the hint! )


Glad to know it's not just me. I've closed out IE twice trying to fix it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I can see Hugh, Leslie. (The pic with him peeking out from under his bangs, correct?)


Yes, that's the one. Actually, I am noticing that lots of avatars are missing, but not all. Must be something wonky in the system.

To get back on track, just scanning these recipes is making me hungry!

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, that's the one. Actually, I am noticing that lots of avatars are missing, but not all. Must be something wonky in the system.
> 
> To get back on track, just scanning these recipes is making me hungry!
> 
> L


I'm not having any problem with the avatars, Hugh still looks good for you. Could be something has been blocked because of the new Microsoft patches. I haven't installed mine yet.

Update, they are now gone for me too.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

We've had a cold front move into Texas today.  So I'm going to have to stop by the grocery to get the fixin's for the Belgian Beef Stew (served over noodles).  YUM!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, this 40s and rain garbage after the 80s/70s we've had is for the birds, isn't it? (At least, that's what it is in the DFW area.)  Can I come to your house for dinner, if you're close?


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I just looked and I got it last night around 6:30 EDT.  Downloading now.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, this 40s and rain garbage after the 80s/70s we've had is for the birds, isn't it? (At least, that's what it is in the DFW area.) Can I come to your house for dinner, if you're close?


Come on over, Steph (although, I'll probably cook it tonight and serve tomorrow as stews tend to be better after they've set a bit)! Live in Wylie, work in Plano, so we're obviously close by.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My copy downloaded last night.  It didn't seem to take too long.  But I was reading at the time, so I wasn't paying attention to the download.  Seems like a terrific cookbook.  I am always looking for new things to prepare, so this could be real handy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Got mine last night. It took a bit more than a normal sized book, but not to bad though. I had other stuff that had to download at the same time or it would have been a bit faster I think. There are a LOT of recipes in there, lots of great info. I have a narrow hallway type kitchen in my apartment and the dining table right outside the door to it and always put my books on the dining table so I don't mess them up while cooking and baking. I have to walk up and down the kitchen, but its ok. So now I can put the kindle on a small wooden easel I have and use it the same way.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got mine too in the evening.  It looks very interesting, not like a normal cookbook.
jp


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been spending some time perusing this book this weekend. This is a must-have for anyone who is a fan of Cook's Illustrated/America's Test Kitchen/Cook's Country. I've found bookmarking the index (Appetizers, Salad, Soup, Stew, etc.) made it easier to browse and find specific recipes. Overall, Cook's Illustrated's format transfers nicely to Kindle, as they do not use any color or photography (only b&w illustrations) in their books and magazines.

Last night I made the Corn Chowder from the book. The recipe turned out ok (which is a little disappointing, because in my experience, most of their recipes turn out so nicely). In the future, if I use this book, I'm going to practice _mise en place_ (preparing, chopping, measuring all the ingredients prior to cooking) as I found it a little annoying to go back and forth 3-4 pages to find out how much thyme/heavy cream/potatoes I needed to add in. I've followed recipes directly from my laptop before, so it wasn't too much of an adjustment.

Has anyone else prepared something from this book yet?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Has anyone else prepared something from this book yet?


My husband made the French Potato Salad with Tarragon and it was good. He also read the whole section on what potatoes to use for what dish so now he feels like a potato expert. LOL.

He's been getting more serious about learning to cook the past few years, so this book is a great resource for him.

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

As promised, I made the Belgian Beef Stew.  Turned out wonderful!

I would consider it a cross between Sauerbraten and Stroganoff.  Very hearty dish for cold weather.

I would definitely second mise en place for those recipes that span 2 or 3 pages...don't want to take a chance of gooping up a perfectly beautiful Kindle.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

How did I not know about this book? I'm a vegetarian but from the description it sounds like there is still tons of stuff I could make. Just preordered


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I really like the way they discuss their various experiments.  In the muffin section they describe all the different ways they tested recipes, e.g., different ways to combine the ingredients (wet & dry, creaming the  butter & sugar, cutting in the butter like pie crust, etc) and what kind of muffin each method produces.  They even talk about the different ways to thaw frozen muffins (room temp vs warm oven vs microwave etc).  Lots of great information here.  

Kathie


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

This is interesting.  I love cookbooks but I never thought to get one for the Kindle.  Seems like it would be really hard to use!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> This is interesting. I love cookbooks but I never thought to get one for the Kindle. Seems like it would be really hard to use!


That's what I thought, but it looks like this one was specifically designed for the Kindle. It's really easy to read and use. I definitely recommend it.

L


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of the recipes?  What do you like/dislike so far?


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Has anyone tried any of the recipes? What do you like/dislike so far?


I made the Chicken Stock with Sauteed Breast Meat and it was freakin' awesome. The broth was a golden color with plenty of chicken flavor. Every previous attempt with other recipes tasted like boiled chicken in comparison.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't ordered this yet, but why does it say not available until March 26th when so many of you already have it?

Also, if I put it on my computer, can I print out recipes from it that way?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> I haven't ordered this yet, but why does it say not available until March 26th when so many of you already have it?


It seems that it was released early.



> Also, if I put it on my computer, can I print out recipes from it that way?


No, you won't be able to open it on your computer and print recipes.

However, that brings up an interesting thought...my husband has a printing app on his iPhone. He also has the Kindle app and the cookbook. I wonder if he could print recipes from that?

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Member 24 said:


> However, that brings up an interesting thought...my husband has a printing app on his iPhone. He also has the Kindle app and the cookbook. I wonder if he could print recipes from that?
> 
> L


Let us know if that works. So far I have just been hand-copying or typing on computer and re-printing if there is something I want to add to my or my kids recipe books - The Master Recipe for Roasted Bone-In Chicken Breasts was amazing (it is brined first and the sugar in the brine really makes a difference). It may not be diet-friendly prepared this way but it tasted fantastic.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet, but..........
We ought to be able to highlight the recipe and then transfer our notes to our pcs and then print it.  Right?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Leslie -- I was afraid of that but thought I'd ask anyway.  My husband is the cook in our family, not me (I can cook, but he really enjoys it -- hobby for him, chore for me).  He might have to get his own Kindle for cookbooks! LOL


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. I thought "illustrated" meant photos of the food, not a picture of a cartoon hand chopping something, lol. Still has some good-looking recipes, though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but..........
> We ought to be able to highlight the recipe and then transfer our notes to our pcs and then print it. Right?


Yes, that should work perfectly. I do it with research notes by opening the text file in Notepad.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks Leslie -- I was afraid of that but thought I'd ask anyway. My husband is the cook in our family, not me (I can cook, but he really enjoys it -- hobby for him, chore for me). He might have to get his own Kindle for cookbooks! LOL


So...on the iPhone:

Take a screenshot of the page with the recipe, then using the printing utility, print the picture. The utility only prints pictures which is why you need to take the screenshot.

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> I haven't ordered this yet, but why does it say not available until March 26th when so many of you already have it?
> 
> Also, if I put it on my computer, can I print out recipes from it that way?


This is a rather large download and it appears they might be releasing this in batches....possibly to limit stress on the network.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> This is a rather large download and it appears they might be releasing this in batches....possibly to limit stress on the network.


The version I have seems to be complete. The book seems to include everything from soup to nuts along with an index. Not sure what they'd put in a second volume?

L


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Got mine yesterday. I thought "illustrated" meant photos of the food, not a picture of a cartoon hand chopping something, lol. Still has some good-looking recipes, though.


Clearly you are not familiar with the Cooks Illustrated brand. The print magazine has zero ads, only hand drawn illustrations (except one small color photo of each recipe on the inside back cover) and are the pre-eminent test kitchen in the biz. Just check out their PBS show "America's Test Kitchen". They are known for making recipes easy, extremely good, and with practical ingredients. Their magazine and books are rather expensive so this eBook really is a treat.

BTW, I LOVE the culture of the magazine. I love the hand-drawn illustrations, back-woodsy Vermont charm, and most of all Christopher Kimball's editorial at the beginning of each issue. Oh, they also maintain a fabulous website.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

thomashton said:


> Clearly you are not familiar with the Cooks Illustrated brand.


Clearly.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I wasn't familiar with it either, until reading some forums.  But, its pretty cool.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

It never downloaded for me, but I found it in my Archive.  I'm looking forward to looking at it.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The version I have seems to be complete. The book seems to include everything from soup to nuts along with an index. Not sure what they'd put in a second volume?
> 
> L


I wasn't referring to a supplemental addition, just that they probably can't release this large of a file to EVERYONE that wants it at the same time.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Rivery said:


> It never downloaded for me, but I found it in my Archive. I'm looking forward to looking at it.


Same thing happened to me  Still don't know why it showed up like that. I went and bookmarked the index right away so I could find the recipes quickly.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the way they have the basic recipe and then the variation.  It is amazing and can't wait to try the recipes.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I downloaded it but haven't yet figured out a way to maneuver around in it quickly.  It would be so much easier to flip through an actual book.  I love my Kindle but perhaps not for this purpose.  Maybe I just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> I downloaded it but haven't yet figured out a way to maneuver around in it quickly. It would be so much easier to flip through an actual book. I love my Kindle but perhaps not for this purpose. Maybe I just haven't figured it out yet.


One hint I figured out: if you go to the table of contents, at the end is a link to the index. In the index, they have a listing of all recipes, organized by section (appetizers, potatoes, etc). You can click on the link, go to the recipe, then use the back button to go back to the index. That does make moving around a little bit more "natural."

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the dtb versions of Cook's Illustrated and America's Test Kitchen and I just didn't think I would want itis on K1.  Maybe I need to rethink this since everybody here seems to like it.  By the way...their meatloaf recipe is the best meatloaf I've ever had!  Lots of ingredients but yummy!!!


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Last night I made the Corn Chowder from the book. The recipe turned out ok (which is a little disappointing, because in my experience, most of their recipes turn out so nicely). In the future, if I use this book, I'm going to practice _mise en place_ (preparing, chopping, measuring all the ingredients prior to cooking) as I found it a little annoying to go back and forth 3-4 pages to find out how much thyme/heavy cream/potatoes I needed to add in. I've followed recipes directly from my laptop before, so it wasn't too much of an adjustment.
> 
> Has anyone else prepared something from this book yet?


I made the Irish Stew recipe for St. Patrick's Day, amending it to the extent of throwing in two cans of Le Seur peas shortly before it was ready and using some of the roux I'd made a couple of days earlier as a thickener to speed things up a bit. It came out pretty good overall.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I have the dtb versions of Cook's Illustrated and America's Test Kitchen and I just didn't think I would want itis on K1. Maybe I need to rethink this since everybody here seems to like it. By the way...their meatloaf recipe is the best meatloaf I've ever had! Lots of ingredients but yummy!!!


I too have a lot of the dtb versions of their books and magazines. However, this book is free and it's worth the download to have on hand. It nicely rounds out my collection and does have recipes information that are not available in my dtb versions. Order it and try it out! It's free!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> One hint I figured out: if you go to the table of contents, at the end is a link to the index. In the index, they have a listing of all recipes, organized by section (appetizers, potatoes, etc). You can click on the link, go to the recipe, then use the back button to go back to the index. That does make moving around a little bit more "natural."
> 
> L


Beter yet, bookmark the index - that's what I did?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PJ said:


> Beter yet, bookmark the index - that's what I did?


Good suggestion! I never think to bookmark things but I should get into the habit for certain books.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cowgirl - I think it's free only until the end of the month, won't hurt to get it.  I have not really explored it, but plan on doing so, soon, some day, down the road apiece


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> One hint I figured out: if you go to the table of contents, at the end is a link to the index. In the index, they have a listing of all recipes, organized by section (appetizers, potatoes, etc). You can click on the link, go to the recipe, then use the back button to go back to the index. That does make moving around a little bit more "natural."
> 
> L


Thanks for the tip Leslie! I'll certainly give that a try!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

PJ said:


> Beter yet, bookmark the index - that's what I did?


I'll do that too. I don't think I've bookmarked a single thing yet.


----------

